# just experimenting, please ignore,there's nothing to see.



## dither (Aug 28, 2014)

..


----------



## Cran (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you talking about the date line on the bottom corner of your image? 

Or that queue outside your door wanting to take you to dinner and a movie?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 28, 2014)

Here ya go 







Now just save it (ctrl+s or right click - save image) 

EDIT: I can't see the pic you posted so I assumed you meant this one


----------



## dither (Aug 28, 2014)

Seriously guys,
have i posted anything there? And yes Cran, those numbers in the bottom corner of the image.

Schrody, i've tried that.
Obviously not doing it as you intend me to. Stilling messing-up somewhere.

What am i STILL not getting?


----------



## Cran (Aug 28, 2014)

Done.



dither said:


> ... Stilling messing-up somewhere.
> 
> What am i STILL not getting?


It's impossible to answer that without exactly what you are doing; every step, every save.


----------



## dither (Aug 28, 2014)

What's "done"?

Yeah, i know.
So close eh?

Well, at least i got a picture,well, have i?

Enough for now Cran.

I'll dig this thread back out some other time.


----------



## Cran (Aug 28, 2014)

The numbers iz dun gone in yore avi.


ya can tank me later.


----------



## dither (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe next time.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes Dihter, you did save the picture, but in order to have a bigger picture you have to take a bigger picture (or simply upload it from computer, not copy paste it) with your camera


----------



## dither (Aug 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yes Dihter, you did save the picture, but in order to have a bigger picture you have to take a bigger picture (or simply upload it from computer, not copy paste it) with your camera




Working on that with another forum.
I they can figure out how to help me post the right sized pics there, i'll just c+p to here.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

..


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

..

This is weird.
I can't post this to the forum, but can post it to a blog then c+p.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OOPS!


----------



## Schrody (Aug 30, 2014)

Dih, stop copy/pasting. Post a pic on that forum, save it, then upload it here.


----------



## Cran (Aug 30, 2014)

OK - if you have managed to get the picture onto a blog page or another site:

Right click on the image -
Left click on "view image" - 
highlight and copy the URL (the address of the page) - 

in your post here, click on the little picture button - 
select "from URL" - 
paste the URL into the space provided - 
Click OK - 
wait for the image to be downloaded into your post - 
Click Post or Submit.

Or - 
Right click on the image -
Left click on "view image" - 
highlight and copy the URL (the address of the page) -

type:  into your post -
paste the copied URL - 
type: 
click Preview and wait for image to download into the post - 
click Submit.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Dih, stop copy/pasting. Post a pic on that forum, save it, then upload it here.



Schrody, i just don't know.
If i can bring myself to try what Cran said, i'll be happy with that.
I really would like to the "paint" thing sorted out, and maybe it really IS not possible.

I'll work on this for a while, it's photos.

You CAN see them, can't you?

- - - Updated - - -

I still don't know what happened the chips though.


----------



## Gofa (Aug 30, 2014)

Let me help D 

four years teaching software develop at a university and in truth this a still confusing on a good day

i will try with some Wiccan context.




Right click on the image - plus 2 Hail to the sun upon it creating the horizon
Left click on "view image"  after awaiting for a full moon
highlight and copy the URL (the address of the page) - use the blood of a newt while facing west


in your post here, click on the little picture button - it's a talisman oriented spell cast best to wear white at this time
select "from URL" - but only if especially Virgin 
paste the URL into the space provided - don't disrupt virgin status while pasting 
Click OK - and offer a small rodent on the key board alter as a sacrifice if successful
wait for the image to be downloaded into your post -  make sure the salt pentacle remains without breach at this time
Click Post or Submit.  Best accompanied by dancing naked around a fire in the forest


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

Gofa, it's going to have to wait for now.

Getting rid of that date thing isn't such a big deal, well it is, but it ebbs and flows, y'know?

I DO actually feel as though i'm getting somewhere with this.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 30, 2014)

dither said:


> Schrody, i just don't know.
> If i can bring myself to try what Cran said, i'll be happy with that.
> I really would like to the "paint" thing sorted out, and maybe it really IS not possible.
> 
> ...



Actually, no, I can't see the pictures. :-s


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

SCHRODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!  ](*,)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't upload pictures from my computer either. I figured out how to do it from web pages.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2014)

Web pages?
Never mind, i think i'm getting there 615.


----------



## Cran (Aug 30, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I can't upload pictures from my computer either. I figured out how to do it from web pages.


To upload an image from your computer:

Click on the little picture icon (Insert image) above the dialog box -
Select the From Computer Tab (if not already selected) - 
Click on Basic Uploader in the bottom right corner - 
Click on Browse - 
in the new window, find your chosen image file, click to highlight it, and click Open - 
when it comes back to the previous window, click Upload file(s) - 
wait for the image to appear - 
click Post or Submit.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay I'll give it a shot.Thanks Cran.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

I love this.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> I love this.




What?


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

Have decided not to worry about the date, it does no harm, and anyway, i was thinking, in days gone by when people took photos, i mean real photos stored in real albums,didn't they actually write the dates on the back?
Might be nice to look back and think "god, was it really so long ago?"

Now all i have to do, is see if i can remember how i posted the damned things and make a note of how to.:stupid:


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

..........

deleted post.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 31, 2014)

dither said:


> SCHRODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!  ](*,)



What? I can't see the pics you're posting :-s 



mrmustard615 said:


> I can't upload pictures from my computer either. I figured out how to do it from web pages.



I can't post pics from my computer either (I could, but not anymore), every time I want to submit and I get the message my pics are too large even if they're actually small :-s


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

.. i'm here again, floundering.
i've posted that damned jpg thing.
Argh!!


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

.. It's gone.
I CAN'T DO IT.

What the hell did i do?


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

Cran said:


> To upload an image from your computer:
> 
> Click on the little picture icon (Insert image) above the dialog box -
> Select the From Computer Tab (if not already selected) -
> ...



Cran,
i click on basic uploader,
there is no "browse" although i DO remember clicking on open, somewhere.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

..


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

It's the pits, man.
Local gravel extractions.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah ha!
I think i have it.
And i've written it down this time.

But what on earth is that date line?

01/10/2014 04:23?

10th of Jan?
4:23? am?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol, i haven't worked out how to set time day and date on the chuffing camera.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do i care?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I can't post pics from my computer either (I could, but not anymore), every time I want to submit and I get the message my pics are too large even if they're actually small :-s




I can get the picture to show on the preview page but when I post it just shows up as a link. Weird huh?


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I can get the picture to show on the preview page but when I post it just shows up as a link. Weird huh?



615,
I have the same problem, yet i can upload to a blog then c+p to here.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

dither said:


> 615,
> I have the same problem, yet i can upload to a blog then c+p to here.




Yeah. I'm not experimenting with the computer anymore. I'm just getting pictures off the web. Besides how many links to Mr. Gumby do people want to see?  :lol:


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah. I'm not experimenting with the computer anymore. I'm just getting pictures off the web. Besides how many links to Mr. Gumby do people want to see?  :lol:



When you say that you can't post pics do you mean photos?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Actually I mean I can't post pics/photos directly from my computer. As for cameras I wouldn't know.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

615,
I'm not talking cameras here.
I have a thing called "my pictures" in my computer where my photos are stored.
You've read the thread presumably, and i found a way.
If you like i could tell you how i do it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

dither said:


> 615,
> I'm not talking cameras here.
> I have a thing called "my pictures" in my computer where my photos are stored.



Right. That's where I put my pictures too. 



dither said:


> You've read the thread presumably, and i found a way.
> If you like i could tell you how i do it.



Sure I'll give it a shot.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

You have a pm.


----------



## Cran (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I can get the picture to show on the preview page but when I post it just shows up as a link. Weird huh?


Yes, it is. The settings default is for thumbnail images. It may be that the page download didn't fully complete (that sometimes happens with some images or icons not showing); refreshing or reloading the page usually fixes that.
If that's not the issue, can you give me an example (ie, a link to a post where the image is a link not a thumbnail)?

Another option would be to use your Albums option (profile page) - upload images to your Album (or albums), and then use Attachments button (paperclip and paper; top row, next to smiley) to select or drag&drop the image you want attached to the post. You can also use this option to add images from your computer as attachments.

*ETA: Try it again - I've just spotted a setting switched off that was supposed to be on. *


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

When I go to Insert Image it click on Choose file since there is no browse button. I then click on the file in my computer. I then will upload the file and in the preview everything looks fine. But once I post it officially it shows a link. You can see the picture if you click on the link but you can't see it otherwise unless you do so.

If you look up a few posts or so Schrody is having the same problem. Apparently it is something recent from what she says. I guess the best way to get what I'm talking about is to try to upload directly from your computer. I'm assuming I'm not the only one having the same problem. I'm not losing too much sleep over it. I just post off web pages anyway and that works fine.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cran.

The picture did just come up under in a gray box with attached images at the top. We're making progress at least :smile:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cran, Dither, it worked I got the picture off my computer. Whatever happened thanks :sunny:


----------



## Schrody (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I can get the picture to show on the preview page but when I post it just shows up as a link. Weird huh?



Yep.


----------



## Cran (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Cran.
> 
> The picture did just come up under in a gray box with attached images at the top. We're making progress at least :smile:


Yes; that's what happens when it is posted as an Attachment. 



mrmustard615 said:


> Cran, Dither, it worked I got the picture off my computer. Whatever happened thanks :sunny:


I found the setting that had been reset to off, and switched it back to on. 

PS - to get the Browse button, click Basic Uploader in the bottom right corner when you get the From Computer page on Insert Image.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

Eureka! WE are cured! Thanks Cran. Schrody give it a shot:sunny:


----------



## Schrody (Aug 31, 2014)

Nope, still nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 31, 2014)

Schrody are you clicking on the basic uploader? I know it sounds like a silly question.


----------



## Cran (Aug 31, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Nope, still nothing.


How large is the image file? (file size will be in b, Kb, or Mb)


ETA: I found one of dither's images waiting for moderator approval - why? Dunno. 

I also found two attempts showing as "attachment.php" files, which won't show at all - why? Dunno


----------



## Schrody (Aug 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Schrody are you clicking on the basic uploader? I know it sounds like a silly question.



It's not silly, but I posted pics from computer before. Then, one day,it just refused to collaborate :-s



Cran said:


> How large is the image file? (file size will be in b, Kb, or Mb)
> 
> 
> ETA: I found one of dither's images waiting for moderator approval - why? Dunno.
> ...



No matter how much I re-size it, I still get the same message. I'll try with icons.



LOL, I guess icons are okay. 



I guess it works now.

EDIT: although I successfully uploaded 225 x 225 (smiley face), it won't let me upload 577 x 386.


----------



## Cran (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm ... I can't see why you're being prevented from this. The default settings are 800 x 600 and 200k bytes per image for valid image types.

On your computer, can you open a jpg file and "save as" another file type - eg, gif or png? That will make a copy of the jpg file as a gif or png file; these are generally larger files, but if there is a total allocation of image file type per member somewhere in the system, it may be that you have reached it for jpg files.

ETA: bmp files are not supported because they are relatively huge. If you have reached a system limit for jpg files, don't try deleting the old ones; it won't make any difference as they will still be cached and linked to your profile.

This thread will eventually be moved to Tech Central.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)

I felt sure that i couldn't or wouldn't be the only one.
There's useful stuff in here now.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)

If you can see that, i've just posted a photo from my pics to here.

Please!
no foolin,
can you see that?


----------



## Schrody (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey, hey, you did it! I'm so proud of you! 

:champagne:


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)

THANKS Schrody.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 1, 2014)

dither said:


> THANKS Schrody.



You DID it! I knew you had it in you


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 1, 2014)

You did it buddy:champagne:


----------



## dither (Sep 7, 2014)

And now, once again, i'm struggling.
I'm failing to grasp how to add to my album, and i'm limited to posting one photo in the forum.:concern:

Not complaining, it just seems a bit strange that's all.


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2014)

these pic's compliment your work no end man


----------



## dither (Sep 7, 2014)

escorial said:


> these pic's compliment your work no end man


Escorial,
i'd love to post some more but that's my lot.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds like we might need Cran to the rescue again. How's it going dither?


----------



## dither (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey 615,
It's going okay, you?

Yeah, this problem with the pics does seem a bit weird

I had thoughts of posting bunches of pics, they're not big pics, in my week thread.

We'll see.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm doing good. Still trying to figure out my writing style. You know how that goes.

Can you do the blog trick like you were doing before?


----------



## dither (Sep 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'm doing good. Still trying to figure out my writing style. You know how that goes.
> 
> Can you do the blog trick like you were doing before?



Nope.
If i try to post a pic on there, i'm told that i've exceeded my limit by whatever.


----------



## dither (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm sorry but i don't understand.
Limits? Okay, it's cool, no problem.
Although i put up 3 pics here whilst trying to work it out, i can only post one in my week thread.
I eventually managed to put one in my "album", only one mind, and apparently it's labelled as "moderated".
I don't understand.

That's all.


----------



## Cran (Sep 8, 2014)

I found a limit setting that was previously assumed/interpreted to be per post; it turned out to be total for all posts. I've expanded that limit setting for regular members, and will go through the other usergroups to make sure they also have sufficient.


----------



## dither (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, i had intentions, if it was okay, to post three photos in a row, side by side, same size as the other small ones.
On the first page of this thread i put three, one quite big, in just one post.
Will have another go sometime.
Having said all that, the limits are whatever they are, not complaining.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have posted a second pic and i have one on top of the other, maybe next time if i can post two, or three, together, they'll sit side by side.
There's stuff i need to work on now, not associated with forum, just how to.

Getting there.

Cran, thank you for your help, appreciated.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't even click on "Select Files" when uploading from computer. Things can't get any better than this! :mrgreen:


----------



## dither (Sep 8, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I can't even click on "Select Files" when uploading from computer. Things can't get any better than this! :mrgreen:


Oh dear,
well for now all seems okay here, my only problems being my lack of know-how.
It's strange, when i posted those two on the first page of this thread, god knows how/why they appeared there side by side, i thought yeah, three pics, in a row, in the middle of a post, that'll do nicely.
But i can't complain, and let's face it, it's not SO important.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 8, 2014)

D this is a shadow cast by the last rays of sunlight on winter solstice, june, on this sude of the world. A friend was at stone henge with her bunch of tree hugger mates experiencing the same sun cresting the horizon. For those few minutes we both saw the same sun. I in honour of the occasion lite aromatic herbs (dominican republic i dont like cuban) and partook of sacred beverages that were stirred not shaken. 
Why am i mentioning this. Your interest showed me how to post pics.  Funny how things work out. Also Sir Admiral Cran has modified the site because of your dithering. Your Kung fu is strong. The ripples spread wide


----------



## dither (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazing stuff eh?
It's nice to know that i wasn't alone in my labourings with the photos, why didn't anybody ask for help?
Well, anyway, nice pic Gofa.

Not so sure about the Kung fu Grasshopper.;-)


----------



## Schrody (Sep 8, 2014)

dither said:


> Oh dear,
> well for now all seems okay here, my only problems being my lack of know-how.
> It's strange, when i posted those two on the first page of this thread, god knows how/why they appeared there side by side, i thought yeah, three pics, in a row, in the middle of a post, that'll do nicely.
> But i can't complain, and let's face it, it's not SO important.



You'll get there, don't worry


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 13, 2014)

Borrowing the thread. I'm testing some formatting

_My dog has fleas_
MY DOG HAS FLEAS
*I need a better dog collar


*Okay it works well enough :smile2:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey Dither, I was just checking to make sure I could format my text on Word and it would come out right here. I'm doing a lot of italics in my novel.


----------



## dither (Sep 13, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey Dither, I was just checking to make sure I could format my text on Word and it would come out right here. I'm doing a lot of italics in my novel.



Haha'ha,
hey 615,
sure, why not?


----------



## dither (Sep 22, 2014)

.. still experimenting


----------

